# Truck wont Turn over



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

I recently bought a 1991 4x4 and was told it wouldn't run. I got it to start and pulled it on the trailer but when I got it home I cranked it once to back it off and it died and now wont crank again. I've had the starter and solenoid tested and both are working. When I turn the key all I'm getting is a clicking noise. I've changed the starter relay and still no go. I've also checked for shorts in the wires in the steering column. Any suggestions?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the bat and its connection to the starter and ground to the block..

then check the starter realy..


----------



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

I've switched the relay with one off of my other working Nissan and both relays are working. I've took the ground cable off and cleaned it. Both cables are tight on the terminals. I've read on other threads and seems like I may have to put a push button start?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the starter realy is a double blue relay mounted outside and to the front of the relay box inside the hood (passenger)side area.to the rear of the bat..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its a mt, there is a switch behind the clutch pedal... check it


----------



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

I know where the starter relay is, it has one big plug and one small going into it. Thats what has been replaced. What do I need to check on the clutch? The switch seems to function fine but dont know if it has a short or anything in it. Can i test it?


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

lilarod said:


> I know where the starter relay is, it has one big plug and one small going into it. Thats what has been replaced. What do I need to check on the clutch? The switch seems to function fine but dont know if it has a short or anything in it. Can i test it?


It's most likely the Positive cable assembly, I replaced the Starter and Relay on my 91 and still nothing. Just put a push button start on it and be done with it,

I talked to a couple of mech's and they both said the wiring harness has a common problem with shorting out because of corrosion.

I was going to pull the outer cover off and check it but as brittle as they are it might just cause more problems so I didn't want to chance it, BTW a new positive harness is $175.00 at Nissan so be careful.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

When I went through this a few months ago, it wasn't the battery harness, it was the ignition switch. You can test both and see which is causing the problem. I ended up replacing the harness anyway because the casing was cracking off the solenoid wire. 

-Rob


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the starter inhibitor switch mounts on the clutch pedal assembly ..

as you put on the clutch it release the switch to allow the starter to engage..

it is so you cannot start the engine in gear...


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it bad if I can start my truck without pressing the clutch pedel?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if a light switch is bad (in the house) will the light come on...

no ..if you by pass the switch it will start in gear or w/o pressing the pedal..


----------



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, all the switches and relays seem to be working fine, but I still only get a click noise from the starter relay when i turn the key. What would I need to run the wires to in order to have a push button starter?


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Run one wire from the Positive Cable to one side of the Switch and one wire from the other side of the Switch to the Solenoid, very simple. On the 91 there's a flat indent to the right of the fuse box, it's the perfect place for the Switch, it took me about 15 Minutes.


----------



## lilarod (Feb 3, 2009)

Do i leave all the other wires connected to the solenoid and starter?


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, just add the wire from the push button.


----------



## lilfoo22 (Mar 22, 2010)

check batt voltage.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## 240sx90 (Feb 23, 2010)

i sort of have a close problem, could you give an update about your situation?:givebeer:


----------

